# International Violin Competition for under 18yr olds in Brisbane Australia



## kerryplaysviolin

The Contest is available to all *violinists below the age of 18* and will be held from November 22 to 24, 2013. Competitors will complete a selection of Bach Solo Sonatas or Partitas together with the first movement of a Mozart Concerto before a panel of judges, which includes Spiros Rantos. Six contestants shall be decided on for finals, and contestants will have an opportunity to play in the final presentation highlighting the competition winner under the baton of Mr John Curro on Sunday at the Old Museum.

Dietrich Lasa, Director of Animato Strings and originator of the International Violin Competition is happy to offer the winner of this competition a German hand crafted *Guarneri Replica violin worth $20 000*, and visiting Brisbane straight from Germany to present the winner with this violin will be violin master craftsman himself, Konrad Kohlert. *Second and Third place getters will receive $3000 and $1000 coupons to spend* in store at Animato Strings.

This competition will take place from November 22 to 24, 2013 at the Old Museum Building in Brisbane concluding in a public live performance that includes all contestants on Sunday from 2pm.

For more info regarding the Animato International Violin Contest visit http://www.internationalviolincompetition.com.

Dietrich Lasa on his youtube video about the competition says that the inspiration for the competition should be one of a joyous spirit as opposed to one that is based on a fear of losing. Following selecting the three winners, the first prize winner will play a Mozart concerto together with the remaining contestants in a atmosphere of 'making good music together' - as suggested by Dietrich Lasa - under the baton of John Curro in a live concert.


----------

